# HI!! I love 60's vintage Cubs!



## Cublover (Feb 20, 2011)

We have 2 Cubs that we kick the snot out of all the time, and 1 that i accidentally killed due to a bad oil seal.
We are 'working' a 1963 Cadet as a mower and a 1967 125 as a baby bulldozer.

I have a question about the 125. Forward, it is 'Balls to the wall', but in reverse, not a lot of 'joy'. It will barely move at all. Is there something that I should check before I pull the Hydrostatic unit out of my parts machine?
This 125 is a very recent purchase.
I love the Cadet as a machine. I need 'guidance' on this issue.

The 'shifter' does not seem to enguage like it should. I have 4 inches of travel to go forwards, but when I pull it backwards, it will stop, and crawl a little bit with no power.
Do these guys go 'out of adjustment' or is there a bushing that I should look at? If so, what do I do to make us happy again?
I had to replace a tie-rod end and weld the steering bushing back on before I could 'discover' the new problem.
It pushes line a big boy forwards, but a puppy could give more power in reverse.

Ideas???


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

*1967 125 Shifter problems.*

No idea, but welcome to the forum! I would love to see some pictures of them, especially the 1967. That's the year I was all new!


----------



## Cublover (Feb 20, 2011)

tractor beam said:


> No idea, but welcome to the forum! I would love to see some pictures of them, especially the 1967. That's the year I was all new!


I also have a 1953 Case 'S' series that was 'new' a year after ME!
As I drove it around the farm, everyone started singing the 'Green Acres' theme song!
I couldn't BELIEVE how sweet this 67 looked! Other than the brush paint on the hood, the rest was clean and shiney! This machine is 44 years old! I pulled the dipstick and the crankcase had CLEAN oil!
This puppy had EXCEPTIONAL care!
It had a few issues that were 'dispatched' quickly, but this 'reverse' thing has me concerned.
At this point, I have not really looked at the Hydrostatic stuff.
Most of the problems it had were due to stuff wearing out or welds breaking so far.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Can't wait to see them! My wife was 6 when you came to be! She loves this old stuff too, so long as it's not her!


----------



## Mouse (Feb 20, 2011)

Press XXX sorry, welcome to the site! Push the brake down all the way, where is the handle? it should be straight out. If it's not it's just a simple adjustment.
Mouse


----------



## Cublover (Feb 20, 2011)

Mouse said:


> Press XXX sorry, welcome to the site! Push the brake down all the way, where is the handle? it should be straight out. If it's not it's just a simple adjustment.
> Mouse


When you push the brake, it's right on 'N'
Getting snow to push, so we will have to check it out in a few days.


----------



## Cublover (Feb 20, 2011)

I hauled some gas down to the farm so the guys could push our new snow around tonight.
When I walked into the shop, I saw a Cub parked against the back wall.
I THOUGHT that it was the new one. NO!! It was the blown up one! They brought it inside to REBUILD!
They were both 'new' to Cubs. They used it yesterday and today, then decided that they were the TOUGHEST little tractors that they have ever MET and wanted to fix my dead one!
The shop was warm from logs that they had dragged in with the new one.
They had dragged the 'dead' one in with the new one. I saw a Husky that they had dragged out of the back 40 to rob the hydraulics for potential 'Cub' use. These guys are going 'tractor-NUTZ'! 2 days of 'Cubbing' and they are HOOKED!
(they are 'city' boys, so this is all new to them).
My 1963 123 is stashed at my house and they have not 'met' it yet.
They have not met the 'Dyna-Saki' yet either!
It is a kx 125 Kawasaki and a 1963 'Dynamark' 7 HP, 28" deck mower 'cross-breed'.
These guys are the answer to my Prayers! 
All the other guys that used to 'occupy my space' just wanted to scrap everything and buy dope! (another story)
I won't spill it here unless someone wants to hear about it.


----------



## Cublover (Feb 20, 2011)

Cublover said:


> I also have a 1953 Case 'S' series that was 'new' a year after ME!
> As I drove it around the farm, everyone started singing the 'Green Acres' theme song!
> I couldn't BELIEVE how sweet this 67 looked! Other than the brush paint on the hood, the rest was clean and shiney! This machine is 44 years old! I pulled the dipstick and the crankcase had CLEAN oil!
> This puppy had EXCEPTIONAL care!
> ...


Just created an 'album' and offered (1) pic of Randy's Cub and (1) pic of my Just-in-Case.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Welcome to the forum. Sounds like you have a better shoppe crew now.


----------



## Cublover (Feb 20, 2011)

*Dag-on MUD!!*



Cublover said:


> Just created an 'album' and offered (1) pic of Randy's Cub and (1) pic of my Just-in-Case.


 I have been TRYING to get the 'Just-in-Case' moved closer to the shop for over a week!
I was going to drag it onto the rollback last saturday and set it onto the concrete, but the MONSOON season arrived!
Rain in 'Biblical' proportions! I'm thinking that I need to crush all my vehicles and buy 'cottonwood' lumber and build an ARK!! How many 'Cubits' was that thing?'??


----------



## Cublover (Feb 20, 2011)

*Randy's cub repairs*

I worked on the Cub sat and took care of the 'running' issue that it developed last week.
I pulled the carb for a cleaning, replaced the plug wire, plug, coil and condensor. She purrs like a kitten again! Then I jacked it WAY high and did some snooping.
I think the best 'cure' for the reverse thing will be found INSIDE the hydro-static unit. No amount of adjustment gives a favorable result.
I will be pulling the unit from my 67 and installing it on Randy's Cub before grass mowing season.

On the Just-in-Case, I will be airing up the tires, installing a fresh battery, a gallon of new gas and driving it to the shop for the required 'hydraulics' repair. I NEED that thing LAST week! I was playing with it saturday. (all systems 'GO'!)
I didn't ask it to start, but looked at everything that will let it start. If I would have tried to move it through the mud, I would have had a big mess to clean up before I could mow that area again. (Let it dry up a bit!!) 
BUT, IF I had driven it to the shop, I could 'back drag' the ruts and been OK.
(note to self, you have ENOUGH ruts to back-drag!!)


----------



## Cublover (Feb 20, 2011)

*Just-in-Case*

We dragged the Case out of the sticker bushes over the weekend. Starter worked, was getting gas, but no fire. I converted the magnito to a distributer a while back, so I'm sure that the points need filed a little.
The busted hydraulic line is easy to reach and only 2 feet long. No problem!
I need to take the pump apart and clean it up. It works well cold, but loses pressure as the fluid warms up.
I posted 2 new pics of it Sunday.
My neighbor gave me a pair of 50's vintage fog lights yesterday. I will put one on each end of the Case as soon as Randy paints it.

It will be getting a fresh coat of IH yellow soon.
We are not concerned about 'restoration'. We want it clean and back working. 
I will be using IH yellow, since we keep that in stock. I used it on my tow truck, a street rod Dodge pu and some other stuff.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Cublover.
Pics..pics.


----------



## Cublover (Feb 20, 2011)

Thomas said:


> Cublover.
> Pics..pics.


In the album......


----------



## Cublover (Feb 20, 2011)

Cublover said:


> In the album......


 The tire that used to hold air fir 6 hours has been inflated for 9 days!
I did NOTHING but put AIR in it! The problem that I thought was with the tube, seems to be with the VALVE!!
Randy is pulling off the blown hydraulic line and the one next to it, so I can have new ones built by the weekend.
'Just-in-Case' will be 'working' this saturday!
We have a LOT of dirt to 'back-drag'!


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

I moved this over from intro to help get more views in the Cub section. That is a nice looking machine!


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Cub lover- ive had that happen- tires kept going flat and it was just the valve stem valve leaking. A trick i use ( at least on lawntractors) for leaky bead seals : PVC cement. I slather the bead and rim with it, and pop the bead- holds it nicely - also works for tires where the bead refuses to stay put on the rim- hold it in place for a minute of two then fill the tire with air.


----------



## Cublover (Feb 20, 2011)

dangeroustoys56 said:


> Cub lover- ive had that happen- tires kept going flat and it was just the valve stem valve leaking. A trick i use ( at least on lawntractors) for leaky bead seals : PVC cement. I slather the bead and rim with it, and pop the bead- holds it nicely - also works for tires where the bead refuses to stay put on the rim- hold it in place for a minute of two then fill the tire with air.


I will not TOUCH that valve again till I have a replacement wheel!
That wheel is so rusty that I felt that I should 'update' my WILL before applying ANY air to it!
I THANK GOD that it is 'holding'!
I actually leaned FAR away and used my left arm to add air! That way I wouldn't lose the arm that I use most!


----------



## Cublover (Feb 20, 2011)

wjjones said:


> I moved this over from intro to help get more views in the Cub section. That is a nice looking machine!


 I will be pulling the tarps off the 'mower' Cub tomorrow. It may be a few days before I post any pics. I have to get it ready to mow by saturday, and it has been tarped since November.


----------



## Cublover (Feb 20, 2011)

*Randy's Cub is now MY Cub!*



wjjones said:


> I moved this over from intro to help get more views in the Cub section. That is a nice looking machine!


 I just traded a Toyota tercell to Randy for his Cub!
Also, I actually fired up the 'mower' Cub today and drove it to the shop for a grease job, sharpen blades, change oil, install new belts, getting ready to mow a few acres of grass on saturday!
Randys 'former' Cub still needs a Hydrostatic transplant, but it goes forwards just fine. It can mow the open areas and the old girl can do the other parts.
It takes one Cub two days to clean up our yard. It will only take one day for two Cubs to do it.
If we only cut our grass, it wouldn't take so long. However, we clean up some 'state' land that we can 'use' since it is 'land locked', and the only access is down my driveway.
That includes a pond with really big Bass and catfish. We have to keep THAT area cleaned too!
I actually own 3.5 acres mowable, but we maintain a couple acres for the state.


----------



## Cublover (Feb 20, 2011)

*Mowing season!*



Cublover said:


> I just traded a Toyota tercell to Randy for his Cub!
> Also, I actually fired up the 'mower' Cub today and drove it to the shop for a grease job, sharpen blades, change oil, install new belts, getting ready to mow a few acres of grass on saturday!
> Randys 'former' Cub still needs a Hydrostatic transplant, but it goes forwards just fine. It can mow the open areas and the old girl can do the other parts.
> It takes one Cub two days to clean up our yard. It will only take one day for two Cubs to do it.
> ...


 Randy's 'former' Cub/ my 'new' cub cut the 3 1/2 acres saturday at the farm. The land is tricky to mow, so it took me 4 hours and 2 tanks of gas. It came with a 40 inch deck and a snowblade
Then I jumped on the 63 and mowed an acre in town that belongs to the railroad and the city. I do that only because, I have to LOOK at it when I go onto my front porch and it only gets cut 2 times per year if I don't do it. (and I just happen to have (2) Cub Cadets that I enjoy playing with)
I will be keeping the 63 in town, unless the 'farm' Cub takes a crap.


----------



## Cublover (Feb 20, 2011)

Cublover said:


> Randy's 'former' Cub/ my 'new' cub cut the 3 1/2 acres saturday at the farm. The land is tricky to mow, so it took me 4 hours and 2 tanks of gas. It came with a 40 inch deck and a snowblade
> Then I jumped on the 63 and mowed an acre in town that belongs to the railroad and the city. I do that only because, I have to LOOK at it when I go onto my front porch and it only gets cut 2 times per year if I don't do it. (and I just happen to have (2) Cub Cadets that I enjoy playing with)
> I will be keeping the 63 in town, unless the 'farm' Cub takes a crap.


 The 'mowing' part goes well. It's the 'picking up sticks, rocks and trash and weed wacking that turns it to a 2 day event if we do the state land too.
The state land is too wet right now, so we didn't go there.


----------



## Cublover (Feb 20, 2011)

I climbed aboard my older Cub after work intending to mow the acre of 'City owned' grass between showers. I made a trip to the far end of the 'project' and was greated by a Thunderstorm! I turned towards home, but it came down so hard that the rain drenched the coil and the ol' girl shut down. I was soaked to the bone. I walked home to get a tarp to cover it till the rain passed. 
The wife and I took some rags, a beach umbrella, a tarp and a camera back to the 'scene'.

When we got back to the tractor, the rain had let up and the coil was dry! I hit the key, she started! I turned the blades back on and started mowing again. I mowed the whole area under a fine mist of rain.
This would not have happened except for the fact that I was already soaked, the machine started, and a 'City-wide' clean up is scheduled for Friday.
I had told the Mayor that I would have that area mowed for Friday. 

I did!

Last year, I had some 'issues' with the city over my 'activities' in my back yard.
I had a 'Rat-Rod' in my carport and a 90% restored Mustang ragtop without tags in my back yard. I had been 'cited' for 'violations' of city code. The Mayor was on the city counsil then. HE made my little 'problem' go away, then he got elected Mayor. (I will keep cutting his grass)

I went to a City Hall meeting with pictures of the 'offending' vehicles.
I stated 'on the record' that the offending Mustang was worth 2 times as much as the HOUSES on this BLOCK! Then I reminded them that I have been cleaning up their property for the 23 years that I have lived here. I reminded them of how much MONEY 'old cars' brings to this city. I told them that when a 'tourist' drives down Rt 40 and sees mowed grass and flower beds that I maintain, that they have NO IDEA what my plazma cutter and mig are 'up to' 150 up an alley that 99% of the population has never driven on. 
I recieved a letter, telling me that my 'problem' was resolved!


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Kinda like the old saying..How soon they forget..glad it all work out but its the way it work out...hmmmm.

Our city also forgot that one hand washes another.
During the year our city looking for tractor owners to pull floats,display and other events,last couple of years least 7long time tractor owners which help the city w/there events no longer,seem local PD started handing out tickets..lights burnt out,no triangle sign on tractor,no lic plate,travel in break down lane,as one old time antique tractor owner told smart @ss board member "pull your floats w/your fancy new pickups"..just something about 2010 F250 pulling harvest wagon at barn dance ain't right.


----------



## Cublover (Feb 20, 2011)

Thomas said:


> Kinda like the old saying..How soon they forget..glad it all work out but its the way it work out...hmmmm.
> 
> Our city also forgot that one hand washes another.
> During the year our city looking for tractor owners to pull floats,display and other events,last couple of years least 7long time tractor owners which help the city w/there events no longer,seem local PD started handing out tickets..lights burnt out,no triangle sign on tractor,no lic plate,travel in break down lane,as one old time antique tractor owner told smart @ss board member "pull your floats w/your fancy new pickups"..just something about 2010 F250 pulling harvest wagon at barn dance ain't right.



Our 'hobby' is only in danger if we do nothing.
I have a 1946 Dodge PU 'rat rod' that I was TOLD to put a manufactued cover on, or it would be towed. It was parked in my carport. I also have a 1947 Dodge street rod pu. I had a cover made to fit the 47, and was about to have a PICTURE of the 46 painted on it when I hit on another idea! I enclosed the carport with GLASS and left a light on at night so everyone could SEE the truck without being able to 'touch' it! The 47 is in the garage, so the 46 was outside in the carport.
The first letter said that I had an "inoperable' vintage truck with no engine or glass. I said that it does not have glass installed, but it had a VERY 'operable Buick 455 and 4 'R' compound HOOSIER autocross slicks on it. I said the 'bald' tires are MADE that way! I told them that the local track did not require 'glass'.

There is another stupid law that said that you can't have stuff tarped in your back yard. I told them that the 'tarp-bump' in my yard was a Cub Cadet that cuts THEIR grass. I can mow my yard in 20 minutes with a weed wacker! (I have built garages on most of my dirt) That Cub is only here to cut CITY grass!
I have 7 cars garaged in a neighborhood where the average 'off street' parking is (0) per house. Imagine that. 7 garages and no place to park a Cub Cadet inside! Do I have too many cars? NAAA! Not for an AMERICAN!

I keep the OTHER 26 vehicles at the farm.
The 'farm' front yard, wacked into submission by a worn out ol Cub!


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

I hear ya Cublover I hear ya.

City ask twice over the years to have this sign remover from my driveway for some feel threaten,but when I ask for names I get nothing so the sign stays.

Makes one wonder at times if that all person/persons have to do stick there noise where it doesn't belong or wants to be heard.


----------



## Cublover (Feb 20, 2011)

Thomas said:


> I hear ya Cublover I hear ya.
> 
> City ask twice over the years to have this sign remover from my driveway for some feel threaten,but when I ask for names I get nothing so the sign stays.
> 
> Makes one wonder at times if that all person/persons have to do stick there noise where it doesn't belong or wants to be heard.


My sign says "Survivors will be shot again"! 12 guage 'party lites' hanging around a sign that says ******* BVD. Heade the warning!



These are the trucks that were in 'violation' of city code. The yellow one has a 440, the black one has a 455 Buick. The white garage is mine. The rusty one belongs to my neighbor. Yellow truck is 'lowered', black one is 'SLAMMED'!
I made them myself!


----------



## Cublover (Feb 20, 2011)

*Been 'chatting' with the Mayor..*



Cublover said:


> My sign says "Survivors will be shot again"! 12 guage 'party lites' hanging around a sign that says ******* BVD. Heade the warning!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just finished a 'chat' with the Mayor on FB. I mentioned how important 'HISTORY' is to a city that has that as the biggest 'money maker'.
I confessed that I have one un-registered vehicle in my back yard. I also told him that I have 31 other vehicles that are under his radar, stashed at the farm or in my garages. I explained that the 'un-regestered' vehicle was worth over $10,000 in primer and $75,000 restored. I don't think that I will be recieving any more letters.


----------



## Cublover (Feb 20, 2011)

*How to get all that an old Cub has left.*

I add Lucas oil stabilizer to all my old stuff. They use less oil and have more power to 'get-er-done!' The more it smokes, the more Lucas I dump in!
I have seen 50% increase in 'mow-ability' with Lucas in the crankcase!
Even 'ol smokie' gets it done! 
It has so much 'blow-by' that all musquitos run for cover. Add Lucas, the smoke is cut in half and the gas it uses is cut in half too.
(I really need to put a new set of rings in it before it dies)
WHERE can I get a 'deal' on a rebuild kit for this puppy?


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

"I have 31 other vehicles that are under his radar, stashed at the farm or in my garages. "

Imagine opening barn first time and seeing all that hidden treasure.


----------



## Cublover (Feb 20, 2011)

Thomas said:


> "I have 31 other vehicles that are under his radar, stashed at the farm or in my garages. "
> 
> Imagine opening barn first time and seeing all that hidden treasure.


What can I say! RUST is in my veins! A junkie needs drugs, I need 'Rusty Gold'!
I stopped at a friend's new 'digs' about 20 years ago. I got out of my car and started 'sniffing' the air. I told him that I needed to go look in the brush pile at the end of his yard. I 'FOUND' a 1950 Chevy burried in the Honeysuckle vines!
Another time, I was walking along the Potomac River with another friend. We found a car that had about a MILLION bullit holes in it. It had been flooded, smashed with rocks, etc. I pulled a pair of plyers out of my pocket and unbolted a piece of chrome that I NEEDED for a car that I was working on!
Tim said that " Only YOU could have found something on that car that you could USE"! What I 'recovered was the skinny piece of chrome that goes across the hood of a 61 Ford Galixie! I just happen to have one of those in the 'barn'
.http://s306.photobucket.com/albums/nn272/subi-crosser/******* proof/

No, it ain't still there, but I dug it out!


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Just finding/knowing where to look nack all by its self..you'll put old hound dog to shame.


----------



## Cublover (Feb 20, 2011)

Thomas said:


> Just finding/knowing where to look nack all by its self..you'll put old hound dog to shame.


I didn't just 'find' that link. I CREATED it! I took the pics and I dug the car out.
My 'rust-in-the -veins' is well documented in those albums! I ARE 'Subi-crosser'!
I'm gonna Cross a Subi on Sunday. (Auto-cross a SUPERCHARGED Subaru, that is) Create some 'slaw' that used to be Hoosiers by slamming through turns that pull about 3.5 'G's before they break loose. This is how we have 'fun'.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Cublover said:


> My sign says "Survivors will be shot again"! 12 guage 'party lites' hanging around a sign that says ******* BVD. Heade the warning!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I had a 49 and a 53 Dodge truck. Still have the hood ornament. Great old trucks but crappy engines, those 218s.


----------



## Cublover (Feb 20, 2011)

*Power Failure!*

I was mowing the 'cities' grass with my oldest machine when it shut off!
I pulled the bowl off the fuel filter and it was full of crud that I couldn't identify. There was NO 'yellow' in the filter.
I am very careful with the cans that feed my tractors.
It ran for a short while, then shut down again! I nursed it back to life, then ran it back to the shop for some exploration.
I pulled the carb, flushed the system, took the carb apart and found particles of Cub-Yellow paint in the needle valve!
I have NO idea how those paint chips got into the fuel system!
I have had that tractor for over 5 years! This is the FIRST time that I have had this problem.
It still has the paint the was on it when I bought it.
One of life's Mysteries! Anyway, She runs like a new one again. It only took me 2 hours to patch her back up.


----------



## Cublover (Feb 20, 2011)

Cublover said:


> I was mowing the 'cities' grass with my oldest machine when it shut off!
> I pulled the bowl off the fuel filter and it was full of crud that I couldn't identify. There was NO 'yellow' in the filter.
> I am very careful with the cans that feed my tractors.
> It ran for a short while, then shut down again! I nursed it back to life, then ran it back to the shop for some exploration.
> ...


 I used her this evening to finish. It has not ran that well for YEARS! It even smokes less! Now I'm going to bring my 'country' Cub to the city, so I can play with it on days that I can't be there. If I'm not 'under the gun', trying to do 25 things, I might be able to concentrate on the errant Cub and get it figured out.
It will push dirt, pull cars, Drag logs, but it just won't mow grass without a fight.


----------

